# La Seine prend naissance / La Seine prend sa source



## Corsicum

_La Seine prend *naissance / La Seine prend* sa source_

Comment dit-on pour les fleuves, surtout pas en traduction littérale, mais en Italien ou Toscan de source classique pure et dure !

Grazie mille


----------



## mishyp

La Senna nasce


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno/bonjour

vedi anche:
"sgorgare" cioè dove le sorgenti del fiume appaiono,vedono la luce.
Fra le fonti più pure io ricorderei le fonti del Clitumno che si trovano
in Umbria , e celebrate anche nell'antichità.
Ma ce ne sarebbero tante da ricordare...
------
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum

Synonymes +/- vieux ou littéraires de "nascere" pour un cours d'eau :
sorgere, scaturire, sgorgare, pullulare, zampillare, pollare . Vérifie tout, cela vaut mieux .

*Edit* Toh, chi si vede ... Ermanno !


----------



## mishyp

Matoupaschat, dei sinonimi che hai elencato gli unici due che userei per un fiume sono sorgere e sgorgare (anche se meno comune nel descrivere la sorgente di un fiume).


----------



## matoupaschat

Il problema è che Corsicum cerca sinonimi antichi, non quelli attuali, perché lui fa delle ricerche sulla lingua c*ò*rsa (o dialetto, poco importa), che è imparentata al toscano .


----------



## mishyp

Ah, ho capito.
Però il punto è che quei verbi non sono poco adatti perchè antichi, ma perché proprio non si collocano bene con "fiume".
Io direi piuttosto avere origine.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille a tutti.

C’est très intéressant.
Pour le Corse les « avis autorisés, les puristes » préconisent aussi *« nasce »* très exactement comme pour l’Italien.

Par contre il semblerait que dans mon village du Cap Corse on utilise aussi une expression spécifique assez précise, traduite en Français et en Italien :

*Prendre l’œil de la source = Prendere l'occhio della sorgente*
(Plus précisément littéralement : *prend source dans l’œil de…*_ _ mais c’est assez incompressibilité et intraduisible sans erreur . L’œil désignant un lieu géographique. )
 
D'ou ma question pour l'Italien.
Es-ce que cette traduction est correcte et à un sens pour vous en Italien ?

_ps : Si je fais des erreurs en Italien, merci de me corriger, surtout les plus grossiéres._


----------



## mishyp

> *Prendre l’œil de la source = Prendere l'occhio della sorgente*


 
In italiano non l'ho mai sentito e anche facendo delle ricerche non trovo nulla. E non si capisce nemmeno che cosa significhi. Per tradurlo così servirebbe una nota che spieghi il significato e l'origine del particolare modo di dire, come l'hai spiegato tu.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mishyp, 
Ecco, oggi Corsicum vuole dell'arte moderna ... Vai Prova Vai a capire !


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Mishyp,
> Ecco, oggi Corsicum vuole dell'arte moderna ... Vai a capire !



Ce sont les mystéres de l'insularité...
J’ai retrouvé l’expression en Français, ce sera plus facile à expliquer.
En fait l’endroit précis ou sort l’eau d’une source est dénommé « l’œil ».(* l'occhio della sorgente)*
Un fleuve prend sa source dans plusieurs endroits, en prenant un ou plusieurs « œil/yeux de source» qui sont dénommés de façon très précise.
 
Mais le fait de connaître plusieurs possibilités en Italien est très intéressant...modernes ou antiques !


----------



## mishyp

> Vai a capire !


 
E' molto più naturale di "prova a capire"!

Mi dispiace Corsicum, non mi vengono in mente altri modi di dire...


----------



## matoupaschat

mishyp said:


> E' molto più naturale di "prova a capire"!


OK, grazie mille ! Alla fine, non ero più sicuro e ho corretto . Il mio problema è che non vado più in Italia da una decina di anni e non sempre guardare la RAI basta a levare i dubbi, anzi !
Un caro saluto .


----------



## mishyp

matoupaschat said:


> OK, grazie mille ! Alla fine, non ero più sicuro e ho corretto . Il mio problema è che non vado più in Italia da una decina di anni e non sempre guardare la RAI basta a levare i dubbi, anzi !
> Un caro saluto .


 
Non sembra un gran problema, il tuo italiano è ottimo! 
Fidati di più del tuo istinto!


----------

